# Fletching color???



## FSUBIGMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

Well I like my fletchings to match my strings -- so usually I use Flo Yellow and red. I ran out of red so now I got flo yellow and black or white. I like the flo yellow and white -- should make for easy arrow retrieval


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

That's what I was thinking. Something bright. Anybody else got some ideas for me??? Any pics???

ttt


----------



## StickyString (Oct 3, 2008)

I use 4" white wraps with 2 white and 1 red blazer (flo. grn. nock) on my carbon force 300's.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

All white, is all right. 
Then number your arrows on the cock-vane.
If you shoot indoors only # 1-5, if you shoot field 1-4, if you only hunt and shoot 3D 1-4.

I like to # my arrows because sometime you get an arrow that is a little out of character with the rest and numbering them will help you cull them out.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

mag41vance said:


> All white, is all right.
> Then number your arrows on the cock-vane.
> If you shoot indoors only # 1-5, if you shoot field 1-4, if you only hunt and shoot 3D 1-4.
> 
> I like to # my arrows because sometime you get an arrow that is a little out of character with the rest and numbering them will help you cull them out.


Thanks for the tidbit about numbering them. I've always seen people who had #'s on their vanes, but didn't know why. I'll have to start trying that.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Anybody got any pics of some good color combos?


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> All white, is all right.
> Then number your arrows on the cock-vane.
> If you shoot indoors only # 1-5, if you shoot field 1-4, if you only hunt and shoot 3D 1-4.
> 
> I like to # my arrows because sometime you get an arrow that is a little out of character with the rest and numbering them will help you cull them out.


+1 the brighter the better!! I fletch all my arrows with the same color vanes,if you get a couple of bad flyers just turn your nock to the next vane & tune!!


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

I've heard people say that the different color vanes may have slight variances in weight....Is this true???? If so, wouldn't it be better to have all the same colors like THOMASBOW1 just said? It wouldn't make sense to make one a different color, would it?


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

pacnate said:


> I've heard people say that the different color vanes may have slight variances in weight....Is this true????





I don’t feel it matters one bit. And I've never been able to measure quantifiable difference between fletchings.

And since we use the Grain as our unit of measument. And it is was originally based upon the average weight of wheat and barley grain. And 1 carat (the mass of a carob seed) was equivalent to the weight of 4 wheat grains or 3 barleycorns, Just how accurate do we really need to be? (Well, OK, Since 1958 the Grain has been defined as precisely 64.79891 milligrams... But still...) I guess you could get a scientific scale capable of +/- 1 milligrams, and sift through a few hundred feathers to get a perfectly matched set by weight, but soon as you start applying your glue you are going to blow all that work right out the window, unless you could precisely meter your glue application also.


But the fact remains that feathers are a natural product and no two feathers are ever going to be that exactly the same in all variables, so why bother?


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Good point


----------



## SPTiger (Dec 18, 2007)

I know you asked for pics, but I don't have any of my arrows yet. 

Anyway, I guess its the kid in me but I like to play around with different color fletching and nocks just to see what they look like together. I just started using wraps so my latest color pattern is a flo. yellow wrap with two flo. yellow vanes and one vane to match the nock. Either flo. green or orange. They sure stand out when you are shooting in low light.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Where can you get some custom wraps at? Or for that matter flo. yellow wraps?


----------



## marteen (Nov 29, 2008)

*my favorite*

is to match the nock with some fletch color


----------



## joggnme3 (Aug 29, 2009)

i always use veins that are a little easier to identify...colars that r not in the hunting woods...chartrues, hot pink etc..


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Florescent Orange and Yellow. I just want to lose less of them


----------



## carpkiller08 (Jul 5, 2008)

i made some up last night matter of fact! i know it sounds queer or what ever but i used a Flo pink wrap with white blazers! they turned out pretty well! they should be easy to find this year!!


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah, I definitely like the idea of making some that are easier to find. I like those colors too MARTEEN. Those look pretty good.


----------



## BoonerToon (Feb 1, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> All white, is all right.
> Then number your arrows on the cock-vane.
> If you shoot indoors only # 1-5, if you shoot field 1-4, if you only hunt and shoot 3D 1-4.
> 
> I like to # my arrows because sometime you get an arrow that is a little out of character with the rest and numbering them will help you cull them out.


i do this every year, its a great way to build confidence too. that #1 arrow is a blood bringer!


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Won't that kinada mess with your head a little bit if you lose that first one?


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

No one has any pics of their arrows? I'm needing some ideas I can see!!


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Some I just made a customer


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

pacnate said:


> I've heard people say that the different color vanes may have slight variances in weight....Is this true???? If so, wouldn't it be better to have all the same colors like THOMASBOW1 just said? It wouldn't make sense to make one a different color, would it?


I think one color fletching is better is some cases. You can rotate your nocks on the arrows and try to get a better tune with each arrow. Once you have this done, then mark on vane with a number or spot to know which is the cock vane.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pacnate said:


> Anybody got any pics of some good color combos?


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

BOWMANJAY--------------Thanks a ton!!! I needed that!! And the pics of the arrows were nice too. Those are some nice combinations.

Mag, couldn't get yours????

Keep 'em coming guys.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

bump


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SPTiger (Dec 18, 2007)

I want to see more pics too. Maybe I should just get my camera out.

I fletched a couple of shafts the other night with a yellow wrap, yellow nock, two yellow vanes and one white vane. They really stand out.


----------



## martinmania (Aug 20, 2007)

It's all white with mine


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

martinmania said:


> It's all white with mine


I've often pondered doing this... how do they fly?


----------



## martinmania (Aug 20, 2007)

they fly great


----------



## bullzeye (Jul 2, 2003)

I have some fletched all red, some all black, and a few are even clear.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Great looking arrows guys. What is the benefit of the offset vanes like that?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pacnate said:


> BOWMANJAY--------------Thanks a ton!!! I needed that!! And the pics of the arrows were nice too. Those are some nice combinations.
> 
> Mag, couldn't get yours????
> 
> Keep 'em coming guys.


----------



## Snowshoe Hunter (Oct 4, 2009)

Dark Olive Green with black cock vane on G.T. Pro Camo arrows. Black nocks.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

I got jcmorgan to make me some custom wraps. I'll be putting either all white, or 2white with 1flo yellow on them.

Will post pics ASAP


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

Here are some 2" fusions. 

2 white/1black
2 white/1green


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Those are awesome. I need to get pics of my arrows now. I made them up yesterday.


----------



## buck1990 (Oct 15, 2009)

I do mine with a tiger orange and solid orange and i do my girlfriends with hot pink and white


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice looking arrows!

There's a thread for "good lookin arrow photos" here-

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1041004



Whats the reason for the offset vanes?

Dean


----------



## NoSights (Oct 1, 2009)

*My personal colors*

I always liked the idea that a certain fletch/nock color pattern was like a personal "signature". I know my pattern isn't unique, but it is the one I have used for years. I want to "crest' my arrows as well, and have been looking into the painting kit for cresting that Bohning sold or still does at one time.

I use two black hen and one solid yellow vane and a solid yellow nock, left helical set and will have a black and yellow striped crest. Should look like a wasp's ass end. I know all about wasps. Many personal interviews.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

This is one I just made up "special" to take care of a particularly troublesome animal problem effecting my back yard. 

On the other end is a G5 Small Game head that I would like to get back once the task is completed, so I chose the most vibrant and unnatural colors I had on hand.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

NoSights said:


> I always liked the idea that a certain fletch/nock color pattern was like a personal "signature". I know my pattern isn't unique, but it is the one I have used for years. I want to "crest' my arrows as well, and have been looking into the painting kit for cresting that Bohning sold or still does at one time.
> 
> I use two black hen and one solid yellow vane and a solid yellow nock, left helical set and will have a black and yellow striped crest. Should look like a wasp's ass end. I know all about wasps. Many personal interviews.


I know what you mean. I had a nest in the tubing in one of my treestands last year. When I pulled a strap through the mesh platform, they went CRAZY


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Various fletching options on our Victory NanoForce 600's


----------



## bownarra (Aug 31, 2008)

BarneySlayer said:


> Florescent Orange and Yellow. I just want to lose less of them


Same combo here, for the same reason. What I didn't anticipate was that they'd be hard to see in the target (FITA outdoor), so next time I'll go all Flo Orange with orange nocks or maybe Flo Green with green nocks to make them easier to pick out on the face at 90m.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

*finally*

Here are some pics of my arrows I fletched. First time I've really done this, but worked out really well.
There's also a pic of the wraps. Couldn't get a clear pic. Ended up going with the all white. Can see them really well in low light.


----------



## Archerynut008 (Jul 1, 2009)

A pic of my FMJ's and Super Slims. FMJ's fletched with AAE Max Hunters and Super Slims fletched with Martin Wild Man Fury Vanes. Wraps are from Battle Drum Wraps


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

My CX Maximas came with 1 red and 2 white Blazers on them. I got wraps and will be re-fletching them after this season is over and I am going to use the same colors but with the tiger stripes on them.


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

All White, All Black, All Yellow, Each Vane Different. It makes no difference as long as you shoot the arrow the same each time. The nocks I use have a ridgeline on one side that is always pointed away from my face with one vane up. If 2 vanes are up then turn it over.


----------

